# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Que significam as letras Kh ?

## João Magano

Outras questões:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

ola)  :Big Grin:  Bom dia

Kh resulta do Alemão Karbonat Härte o que significa:
Karbonat = Carbonatos
Härte = Dureza

ou seja, Dureza de carbonatos.

A dureza de carbonatos é a medida de iões de carbonato (CO32-) e bicarbonato (HCO3-) contidos numa solução, normalmente água. É normalmente expressa em partes por milhão (ppm), miligrama por litro (mg/L) ou em graus de dureza de carbonatos.
 :SbRequin2:  :Big Grin:  

Nota: Ião é um atomo ou molecula (conjunto de atomos) que perdeu ou ganhou electrões. Iões carregados negativamente são conhecidos como aniões (que são atraídos para anodos), enquanto iões carregados positivamente são conhecidos como catiões (que são atraídos por cátodos).

----------

